# Bad silicone?



## madragon07

Hi there. I just bought a 56 gallon tank 3 days ago and noticed tonight these white areas along the edges. I can't tell if they're tiny bubbles or what. Is this a sealant problem? If so, how bad?

Thank you!


----------



## MriGuy85

Is the tank leaking? Is it used or brand new? Glass or acrylic? Never had this issue, so don't have a lot of insight for you but it looks like it may be a product of the silicone curing when they built the tank. Whether it's a problem or not I will leave to someone who has more experience in this area.


----------



## coralbandit

Looks like moisture is inbetween the glass and silicone?Is the silicone "squishy"?Not uncured,but more like can you feel air or water moving if you push on it?


----------



## madragon07

It's brand new and glass. No leaking. The silicone feels solid enough to me. The "film" is just an odd white color so I wasn't sure if it was moisture or not...I really wish I could have paid attention before I spent all the time setting the sucker up.


----------



## coralbandit

To be honest the silicone on the "curb"(rounded out onto glass) is not super important.The silicone that joins the pieces of glass is.From the pic the "discoloration" appears to be on the curb and not in the joint.One of my 20g actually has the silicone completely loose from the glass ,but is still "in force" in the joint(no leaking).I don't really like it but till I see it leak it is only "mentall" issue as opposed to physical!Sounds crazy(I know).


----------



## madragon07

The discoloration is where the 2 pieces of glass meet so that would be the joint you're referring too, correct? I'll check it out more tonight. I just have visions of an exploding tank in my brain....


----------



## coralbandit

I hadn't thought of this quickly ,and I know that black caulk is not uncommon,but is the tank a "deep blue"?If it is I would see about returning it,if you can to get another.My 2 best LFS have openly admitted that "alot" of deep blue tanks have had leaking issues.
Most the" bubbles" look like they are more on one paine then in the joint,but you have a better view.


----------



## madragon07

No, it's just a regular tank where the side glass meets the front. The discoloration is between the glass panes.


----------



## coralbandit

Deep Blue is a brand,like aqueon,top fin,perfecto....They are the only ones I know that come with black caulk.


----------



## madragon07

It doesn't have black caulk. The dark area is the glass.


----------



## MriGuy85

Okay, so your saying that the bubbles are sitting "in" the silicone where the glass comes together to make the L shape, right? If this is the case, I say that's bad. I'm under the impression that silicone should make a solid bond. No bubbles. Bubbles, in my mind, mean a weak joint. Being that a 55 gallon is going to hold approximately 550 pounds of water ALONE..never mind the weight of the substrate, decorations, and all the rest this sounds like a recipe for disaster. Better safe than...55 gallons of water on your floor and dead fish. 
Looking at my own tanks, I don't see silicone anywhere except for on either side of the joints. You know, the extra that spreads onto the glass itself. The joints are crystal clear, I can see the edge of the glass through the joint.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## coralbandit

OK I see better in second pic.It looked like black caulk in first pic,but I see that is the joint in the second with the glass edge making it look dark.Look hard to see if water is in the caulk,I'm kind of with Mri that doesn't look as safe as i first thought?


----------



## MriGuy85

If it were my tank, I'd replace it even if there isn't water in the joint, because that just means it's not there "yet". This is just my personal opinion of course, but I feel like over time, the joint may fail, and by the time you notice it, too late. The first pic makes it look like it's not a small patch, but a rather large area of compromised silicone. There should be a decent return policy depending on how old it is. Sounds like it's fairly new, and it's not like you have to re-cycle anything. Just put the fish in a couple buckets, get a new tank, fill it with treated water and get it up to temp.

It's your call, but a little trouble now may save a lot of trouble for you later.


----------



## madragon07

Ya it's just so weird cause it doesn't look like bubbles, and I've pushed on and rubbed and run my fingers over the seal and it feels completely smooth and intact. No pressure I put on it makes the discoloration move. However, I think I'll be getting in touch with the store tomorrow cause I have enough things to worry about!  Thanks guys.


----------



## madragon07

I think I'm gonna cry...just filled up the new tank I exchanged and one of the sides on this tank is doing the SAME thing! WTH?


----------



## coralbandit

madragon07 said:


> I think I'm gonna cry...just filled up the new tank I exchanged and one of the sides on this tank is doing the SAME thing! WTH?


Really?Did you notice anything before you filled it?
I hate to say but in my area there is one LFS that always has what I call "seconds" tanks.They have small chips out of glass or blemished bands.
I have had stores asked if I wanted a chipped tank for less,but the one doesn't say anything,they just try to sneak it to you.
what did the store say about the first tank you returned?


----------



## madragon07

Yes, I checked all 4 corners before leaving the store and they were all crystal clear. One side has the "film" in between the glass joints now. 
The employee asked what was wrong and I told her but she didn't seem all too worried....just another large chain store employee, it's not her problem ya know?


----------



## MriGuy85

Which chain? Both my tanks came from petsmart and they are awesome!


----------



## madragon07

Yep, got mine from PetSmart. 
Maybe a bigger tank just isn't in the cards for me! LOL


----------

